

What Your Country's "Internet" Looks Like. Hello Autonomous Systems. - Jugurtha
http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/netmaps/geo_map_home.php

======
Jugurtha
Also, why on earth is the U.S. missing ?

Background: I'm from Algiers, Algeria. I lookup what my IP address is from
time to time and was interested in the thing.

I stumbled on ALGTEL-AS. So I looked it up. I learned about Autonomous
Systems, and ASN's, IPv4 diagrams and all that stuff (it's fascinating).

What I wanted to know is: Can I, not knowing an IP address of a computer, be
able to at least limit the range its IP address eventually belongs to. Maybe
at the town level, block, etc, so that I would do a big chunk down, and then
use some attributes of the machine I would have to know about to find it.

Kind of needle in haystack, where I'd remove the parts of the hay I have a
fair degree of confidence the needle isn't in.

The answer is: Maybe, why not.

